# Getting a goat to brace



## 4-HerChick (Apr 12, 2014)

My goat braced when I originally got him, but since then he has warmed up to me and doesn't push back anymore. I' ve pushed him backwards for a distance, backed him up into a wall, pushed him onto the edge of a trailer. He pushes back barely. Not enough to really show off his muscles. What can I do?


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

You could back him off the trailer into a pan of water, or into a small puddle; goats hate water. When I've done that its worked pretty well.


----------



## 4-HerChick (Apr 12, 2014)

The goat got a bath today. Water is definitely not something enjoyable. Ill try that. Thanks


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

No problem, just let me know if it works.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Another thing that I've sometimes used when showing other people's goats is putting them on the table, and then pushing back. They either brace, or fall off.  But they have to be small.


----------



## edenkay101 (Feb 18, 2014)

I pick up their front feet and if they don't brace I grab them by the neck ( I don't choke my goats it doesn't hurt them ) and I spin them around then if they still don't I smack them on the loin and they hate that .


----------



## chriscrump (Apr 27, 2014)

If you have a stand you can put him on it and make it unleveled so he feels like he is sliding off, which will make him push. And if he doesn't push drive him off of the stand. Therefore, he will figure out to push. Also, if thy doesn't work and you aren't picking him up to brace, pick him up drive and set him down slowly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

